# More entertainment then humor I thought;)



## Denise1952 (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2014)

?? The world of Facebook is over my head ... lol


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 7, 2014)

were you able to see the video bonnie??


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2014)

nwlady said:


> were you able to see the video bonnie??



Little boy hugging chicken;  with many foreign language comments ...  no??


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 7, 2014)

LOL, foreign language?  Well, I wanted to just post the video, but that is not working I guess.  I didn't think a person had to belong to Facebook to see them  I'm sorry Bonnie, I'll see what I can do to get the English version to show up, but you did get to see him hugging the chicken (I can tell you aren't too excited, LOL).  I just thought he was so sweet, I love to see little kids know how to love on animals  ttyl Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 7, 2014)

There, I did find it on youtube!!


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2014)

nwlady said:


> LOL, foreign language?  Well, I wanted to just post the video, but that is not working I guess.  I didn't think a person had to belong to Facebook to see them  I'm sorry Bonnie, I'll see what I can do to get the English version to show up, but you did get to see him hugging the chicken (I can tell you aren't too excited, LOL).  *I just thought he was so sweet, I love to see little kids know how to love on animals  ttyl Denise*


*
*
I do understand little kids loving on animals.. so sweet.  ..  Heck! ..when I was little (5 maybe) I used to hug the pigs on my grandfathers farm!  .. true story.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh I would have too, I think I got to hug some piggies somewhere we lived, I'm sure of it


----------

